# 16' Ladder



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Louisville has one too. 

I'm getting the Werner this week so that I don't have to keep using my dumb trestle ladder. God I hate that thing.


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

100 lbs...:laughing:

http://louisvilleladder.us.com/products/twin-front-ladders/fiberglass-en-2/fm1400hd-series.html


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Single pole said:


> I am in the market for one. It seems the only one that I can locate is the Werner double sided model. Is that the only model out there?


 not sure if its the only model out there, but i endorse its stability and the double side lets 2 people work on larger fixtures:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

Be prepared for a monster.Its great to have it when we need it but it is pain to load on the van and haul around.

The journeyman cringe when I ask them to come bye the shop and pick it up.

How much are you paying?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Single pole said:


> I am in the market for one. It seems the only one that I can locate is the Werner double sided model. Is that the only model out there?


We have that ladder, it's heavy as hell and takes two guys to stand it up and get it in position. Everyone hates it!!! Sucks moving it around once its up too.

We have an old electric Genie lift that most of us would rather use, like this:

http://genielift.com/en/products/new-equipment/aerial-work-platforms/awp-super-series/index.htm


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Double front ladder. I love it. Back when I had a helper, he wanted to climb the wrong side of the ladder while I was on the proper side. So I saw a double, I got it.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have an aluminum 16'er. I know aluminum an electricity dont mix but its only for chandeliars. I got it for free, my old employer paid $400 for it. I think it weighs about 90lbs.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Cow said:


> We have that ladder, it's heavy as hell and takes two guys to stand it up and get it in position. Everyone hates it!!! Sucks moving it around once its up too.
> 
> We have an old electric Genie lift that most of us would rather use, like this:
> 
> http://genielift.com/en/products/new-equipment/aerial-work-platforms/awp-super-series/index.htm


I have wanted to buy a small one man lift like those for a while now. I was looking at some used prices, cant remember what type or brand, but they were still the price of a used car. Kinda hard to part with money like that if you don't use it all the time.

It would keep me from doing my stupid circus tricks every time I need to change a light high up. That alone is worth it. I just don't have 3-5k laying around though. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> I have wanted to buy a small one man lift like those for a while now. I was looking at some used prices, cant remember what type or brand, but they were still the price of a used car. Kinda hard to part with money like that if you don't use it all the time.
> 
> It would keep me from doing my stupid circus tricks every time I need to change a light high up. That alone is worth it. I just don't have 3-5k laying around though. :laughing:


 It's only money...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

HARRY305E said:


> It's only money...:whistling2::laughing:


I know right. If it were only that easy.

When ever my wife goes shopping, she never directly answers me when I ask how much money she spent. She always says "You wont believe how much money I saved....". She only does that cause the veins in my neck starts pulsating and beads of sweat line my forehead. :laughing:

Maybe I just need to keep reminding myself that its only money. :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> I know right. If it were only that easy.
> 
> When ever my wife goes shopping, she never directly answers me when I ask how much money she spent. She always says "You wont believe how much money I saved....". She only does that cause the veins in my neck starts pulsating and beads of sweat line my forehead. :laughing:
> 
> Maybe I just need to keep reminding myself that its only money. :laughing:


The correct response is "Show me, honey. Just SHOW ME all the money you saved..." :blink:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Single pole said:


> I am in the market for one. It seems the only one that I can locate is the Werner double sided model. Is that the only model out there?


I would seriously find a place to rent one or convince a rental place to bring one in for you.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

We have a 18' A frame. It is heavy, takes up a lot of room but I am glad we have it. For years we would set up staging, hang one light and then dismantle the staging. Then we would rent one if we needed to get in and out. Ours is nice and clean, no paint or 10 lbs of drywall mud!!


----------



## psbmt (Jun 24, 2010)

When I first started working for DENNIS ALWON, he had a 10' wooden step and would just stand on top of it...and for those really high ceilings, two saw horses, a 4x8 sheet of 1/2 plywood and then that wooden step and again, he would stand on top of it...


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

In the 70's our 12' wooden ladder was called Wiggly Nellie!! You could install 8' fluorescent fixtures by yourself. Set it in the middle of the fixture, get one screw, lean left, get one screw, lean right, get the last screw. It was like being at the top of a 40' pole in a 60 mph wind!!!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

16' ladders are heavy and take up lots if room. I borrowed one to bail me out on some lot lights I had rented a one man for. One light was too far off the pavement to reach. This double sided beast was HEAVY but was rock solid once it was set up.


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

We have let the a /c man,sheet rocker and another EC use it for a small donation a few times since it was purchased a couple years ago and is still in great condition.
Plus we throw in 50 if we need it on a T\M job.

The ROI is around 200 % percent with the help our little friends.


----------



## Single pole (Dec 12, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I would seriously find a place to rent one or convince a rental place to bring one in for you.


I feel like I should just get one. I don't see how renting one is going to save me money when it cost less than $700 for the ladder.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

psbmt said:


> When I first started working for DENNIS ALWON, he had a 10' wooden step and would just stand on top of it...and for those really high ceilings, two saw horses, a 4x8 sheet of 1/2 plywood and then that wooden step and again, he would stand on top of it...


But that was before I got my 12' now my men use the saw horses but don't have to stand on the top.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Single pole said:


> I feel like I should just get one. I don't see how renting one is going to save me money when it cost less than $700 for the ladder.


I rarely need anything over 10' that I don't have access to a lift for. In those instances, I rent what I need and throw it in the 16' trailer. 16' only costs me $35/day and like I said, just throw it in my trailer.


----------



## Single pole (Dec 12, 2013)

I wish I could get a lift in finished houses. I have been setting boxes on rough ins with stretch, but I am going to order a 16' in the AM.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Cow said:


> We have that ladder, it's heavy as hell and takes two guys to stand it up and get it in position. Everyone hates it!!! Sucks moving it around once its up too.
> 
> We have an old electric Genie lift that most of us would rather use, like this:
> 
> http://genielift.com/en/products/new-equipment/aerial-work-platforms/awp-super-series/index.htm





MHElectric said:


> I have wanted to buy a small one man lift like those for a while now. I was looking at some used prices, cant remember what type or brand, but they were still the price of a used car. Kinda hard to part with money like that if you don't use it all the time.
> 
> It would keep me from doing my stupid circus tricks every time I need to change a light high up. That alone is worth it. I just don't have 3-5k laying around though. :laughing:



I picked up a used one at an auction for $ 1400 
One of the reasons I bought it, was the basket is only 22" wide, which lets us go up between the cross Ts in the ceiling. It is so easy for those warehouse type buildings with a 20 foot roof, and an office with a 8 to 10 foot ceiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> But that was before I got my 12' now my men use the saw horses but don't have to stand on the top.


We have a 12'er that we put on 2' paint stand every now and then. Only once weve had to put the 16'er on them and climb to the top rung. Not very fun. I cant do that anymore since i had a bad vertigo episode a year ago that lasted a couple months and still hits me every now and then.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sparky402 said:


> We have a 12'er that we put on 2' paint stand every now and then. Only once weve had to put the 16'er on them and climb to the top rung. Not very fun. I cant do that anymore since i had a bad vertigo episode a year ago that lasted a couple months and still hits me every now and then.


Yeah, it's ok to stand at the top when you don't get vertigo!


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

I use one of these about 1 month a year. I repair outdoor lights on a campus and handle it alone. Fold it up and lay it on the roof racks, tie it down and move on to the next one. A lot quicker than either a scissors lift or the Genie boom trailer. Yes, it's heavy but not unmanageable.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to use a narrow aluminum scaffold that had adjustable outrigger legs. Not so great if you're doing a single location, but if you've got to move to a pile of spots, it was nice to just unlock the wheels, roll to the next spot and keep on working. Once you worked out how, with the help of some lengths of rope, it was fairly easy for a single guy to set up and use.

That was over 10 years ago, since then anything over 12' and the vast majority of the time I'm on a lift or boom of some sort.

For a couple of years my days were on a Genie GR-20 runabout, or the one with a jib and spent maybe 2 or 3 months on an articulated boom (can't remember models of the other two). 

Got a little spoiled by that project when I came back to 'normal' job sites and found myself using ladders again.


----------

